# Heater in Swift Bolero 630PR



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

recently bought a 2008 Swift Bolero 630PR. have been trying unsuccessfully to get the heater to work on electricity without having to put on the water heater to get it to run. i am sure i am doing something wrong but can't figure out what. can anyone help please?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

What model is the heater? 

I have a Combi 6E and can have warm heating without the hot water on. The selector needs to point to a a symbol resembling a flame. (Note - the bottom symbol is a flame and a number 60), it is the symbol above this on a Combi 6E. 

The power selector should be set to electric only - either one or two wavy lines - top right for 1800 watts or one just below it for 900watts of power. 

Does that help at all?

Russell


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Russell

Thanks for the reply. Im not sure what model it is but I will try what you have suggested and see how I get on, heres hoping!


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Ellie,

press the button on the display, the one woth squiggles underneath to illuminate the green light, then turn the powersource dial (righthand one IIRC) so it points up at the squiggly lines, the lower one is 900w and the one above will use 1800w, then turn the left hand dial down one from the centre to the single flame icon, (down one more if you want warm air and hot water) make sure the centre thermostat dial is turned up.

HTH
Andy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ellie,

Have a look at the attached web page "Here"

Are these the controls you have

Steve


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ellie,

I have a pdf of the quick user guide


Hope this helps


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Steve I'll try it tonight and see how I get on.

Cheers

Ellie


----------

